# what were you doing at 15?



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

as some of you know, I'm a bit of a Hammond freak, and someone mentioned Steve Winwood in another thread.

Here's 'Keep On Runnin', Spencer Davis Group, when he was 15 (he's playing guitar here):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDy2V1hEImo

and of course Gimme Some Lovin. He was about 16 at the time (on Hammond now, well not on this made for TV video):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZQAYJnDhj8


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Loved the Harmony guitars in those videos. How did Winwood rate a Telecaster? evilGuitar:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

at 15 I was in my first band.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Jp*

I was getting into the Judas Priest "Hell Bent For Leather" album when I was 15
that would have been 1979..........almost 30 years ago now....WOW. Time Flys when you're having fun.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Getting into Jimi,Zep and many more from that time, starting to really get into the guitar.... using above influences ..


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I was gigging with a Kent guitar at school dances, coffehouses and hockey arenas. Those type of gigs don't exist anymore.

That Spencer Davis video was way ahead of its time, as was Winwood's voice.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

At 15 I was doing the same thing I am now. Playin' and Listening to music. Not much has changed, as I still listen to some of the same music. 

Hammond nut ? No Leslies listed ? 

pr 
66 Tele 
Reverb Deluxe
3 acoustics 
A100(62') with twin 31h's know as the thunder towers
M3/760 
King 3B trombone


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Touching myself... lol, I didn't pick the guitar up until I was 16... 3 months before my 17th birthday.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

At 15 I relized that I wanted to be Jimmy Page. That didn't work out so great but I've been a Les Paul freak ever since. :smile:

Jim


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

At 15 I realized that I wanted to be Jimmy Page. That didn't work out so great but I've been a Les Paul freak ever since. :smile:

Steve Winwood is frickin' fantastic!!!

Jim


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool links, thanks!

At 15 I was into Led Zeppelin, The Stones, Foghat, Humble Pie, Mountain, The Faces, and classical music. (Shortly after my 16th I discovered Roy Buchanan, and Gibson Les Paul lust dissolved into major permanently dissabling Fender Telecaster lust.) At 15 I was also in a truly crappy band of pimply faced dweebs, however fondly remembered...God, 1973 was a long time ago!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Geez - that was 71'. I believe I was playing my Hagstrom through my Garnet in an awful highschool band thinking that somehow it would get me laid Drool


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

At 15 I was in my first band, well, joined when I was 14. It was '66, the school I was in was Grades 8-13, and back then, if you could breathe, owned a guitar and could play some chords you were in a band. The other guys were older, grades 11-12 (I was in gr 8). My older brother's band was the #1 band in the area, ours was #2. What a great time that was.



shoretyus said:


> Hammond nut ? No Leslies listed ?


Hell no, I've never found a good Leslie at a price I could justify. I'm pretty happy with the Pro3T though, it does the job good enough for what I want. Bonus is I can dial in distortion at any volume. I run the bottom end through that old Roland Revo, it's indestructable. Total cost: $300 US for the Pro3T, $200 Cdn for the Revo. So I'm way under the average $1200-1500 a 122/147 would cost.

Hey, I see you have an M3 and A100 too! And THREE Leslies? Awesome man.

I just realized, a '66 Tele, a '62 A100... you ARE Steve Winwood.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I was fantasizing about Grace Slick feeding me magic mushrooms while listening to "8 Miles High" by the Byrds and knowing what they were actually talking about.. those were the days, not a care in the world and got my first guitar that my parents bought me from the Simpson's catalogue, a Belltone Fire Engine red electric... took me another year to figure out how to tune it! And a year later I was pounding out G L O R I A to anyone that woud listen to me play.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...fifteen was THE year for me (1963). i discovered surf instrumentals, formed my first band and have never looked back since.

ironically, i will get to see the ventures for the first time on the 21st, at casino rama.

-dh


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

15 seems like 2 lifetimes ago sometimes. My top 5 favovrite albums were Santana Abraxas, Pink Floyd Wish you were here, Rolling Stones Goats head soup, Led Zeppelin III, and Deep Purple Made in Japan. I'd try to jam along with them on my old beat up acoustic in my parents basement. 31 year later and I still enjoy listening to them. The old acoustic has long since departed. Replaced by 12 electrics, 2 acoustics and 1 bass.

Rock On!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

actually 4 leslies i have a 125 kickin' around too. 

Steve Windwood ... na he never played with 31h's :confused-smiley-010 

have a peek ..... one I made.... one I purchased on La' bay 

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/Img_0521.jpg


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

MONSTERS!

Did you add a slow speed to them?

and no, I don't want to apply for the job as your roadie, lol


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

That would be in 73 or so for me. Just started high-school and got involved with a 'bad' crew - got a job and spent all my money on music, also bought my first bass, a "Pandora" Jazz copy, fresh off the boat, for $65. (Have a pic of me with it but ain't showin it)  
Then started jammin and playin garage-bands, parties, and all the 'bad' influences that go with them.

Funny thing, I was a very mixed-up kid, I only ever felt at peace, sort-of, when I played, it was my refuge, my 'self'. Then along came the school/career/work/marriage/mortgage/kids/OLD AGE! thing and I realized, hopefully not too late - but could have been sooner, that the only thing that makes me totally complete is playing music.

I'm more confused about the world now than I am of myself.
:wink:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that on any given day at the age of 15 I was riding my BMX (flatland).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_]MONSTERS!

Did you add a slow speed to them?
_

No I left them as is. The tremelo works good enough. Also the ramp down time is pretty long. 

The M3 /760 is the gig rig, and is working really well rignt now. The 760 is of course on wheels. I made a platform for the organ with flip down wheels to make it more managable. 


Don't discount a 760, they are loud and can be had for under $600. 

Same as the tallboys. Once they are moved ( not that bad if you remove the amp and use a hand cart) they take up the same floor space as any of the others.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

at 15, I was 3 years into my guitar experiene and I was really into satriani.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I was playing in a band, listening to lots of hard rock, doing some competitive shooting and building my first real motorcycle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

*f*

Playin soccer...and staying clean..till i turned 16 lol


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Im 15 now! I've had a guitar for a while but when I hit 15 I started to listen to alot of music and practise everyday. Bands like Iron Maiden, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Metallica, Rush, And Trivium influenced me to start a band about 2 months ago.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll be 15 in mid June... As for the future... probably nothing much different!


----------

